# For those of you that remember baby Kiwi from last year...



## Stampedeoflove (Mar 30, 2015)

He is turning one year old on April 7th. He is one very special boy. When he was foaled last year his Dam had him standing up. We believe that she tweaked a nerve in her back doing so and suffered impaction colic within a few days of Kiwi's birth. She and Kiwi spent several days in the hospital. When she recovered and we brought them home, we think she may have accidentally stepped on Kiwi in the trailer because soon developed a swelling on the right side of his face. Back to the hospital. He ended up having a fracture in his jaw and an abscess above a tooth. It started healing ok, and then he decided sand eating was fun. He impacted. Back to the hospital for the fight of his life. Ugh! Talk about a challenging start in life. He is doing great now. Still have some catching up to do in the development department, but he is a strong healthy boy. He will surely have a lot to share during his AAT career.

My neighbor took these yesterday.

Feel free to "Like" Kiwi here-

https://www.facebook.com/Kiwitheminihorse


----------



##  (Mar 30, 2015)

Fabulous pictures. Congratulations on getting this boy to his new birthday!!!


----------



## lkblazin (Mar 30, 2015)

Lol what a stinker. And that looks like it was a fun photo shoot


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Mar 30, 2015)

Happy Birthday Kiwi





Those Photos are awesome


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Mar 31, 2015)

If he is as sweet as he is cute!


----------



## fourluckyhorseshoes (Mar 31, 2015)

Very cute! Can't wait to see more from Baby Kiwi.


----------



## Debby - LB (Apr 2, 2015)

he is so sweet, photos are adorable!!!


----------



## amysue (Apr 2, 2015)

Awesome pic's. Happy birthday kiwi!


----------



## misty'smom (Apr 3, 2015)

Wow as the saying goes......."What a difference a year makes"!!! He looks awesome, such a handsome little guy!!! Happy Birthday Kiwi!!


----------



## Stampedeoflove (Apr 4, 2015)

Thank you so much everyone. He is a true blessing. Still tiny, about 25" and 108 lbs. But his Daddy, Leo, is a mere 27" so that is no surprise. Happy Easter


----------



## mystic collies (Apr 5, 2015)

what a precious guy who made it against odds. He is so cute


----------



## Stampedeoflove (Apr 5, 2015)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oCAj96giPsQ&feature=youtu.be


----------

